# Operating Systems > Windows XP start up without user name or password!

## Lokesh M

you can start up without needing to enter a user name or password. Select run... From the start menu and type 'control userpasswords2', which will open the user accounts application. On the users tab, clear the box for users must enter a user name and password to use this computer, and click on ok. An automatically log on dialog box will appear; enter the user name and password for the account you want to use.

----------


## nikhil_rattan

NOt working at all.


Regards

Nikhil Rattan

----------


## anushya

Hi,

Myself also tried. While switchoff user, it is asking the password for the existing usernames. How this should be done?

----------


## anushya

Hi,

From Lokesh explanation, I understood like this: If the check mark is removed from the option "users must enter a user name and password", and applying, while switchoff user, this will login directly without asking the username and password. 
I did the same, while giving Ok, the login page is opened,..i gave the username and password,..login page closed,...no action then. So logoff and switchoff user,...now, it asked for the password for the existing username.
This was wht i have done.

----------


## sharifhere

it works for me.. i deleted all existing accounts and restarted!

----------


## anushya

Oops!!,...I thought logoff and switch user is enough. So, restarting will work. right? fine.

----------


## vmshenoy

hi anushya

 it should work anushya! I have been using XP  like this(without passwords)ever since i have  installed it!.

Is it working anushya?


bye
 :Big Grin:

----------


## kalayama

How did you install your windows?
Well, it will work for sure Anushya. I had tried that long back, it worked. But I never wanted anyone else use my PC as admins. Hence I never use this option  :Big Grin:  

Cheers!
Kalayama

----------


## nikhil_rattan

Hi Kalayama, 

Can u explain the steps . Which you have taken on that time to execute this .

I wanted that to done on my home pc.


Regards

Nikhil Rattan

----------


## sharifhere

Windows Installation?? 1 Bootable disc  + Win Disc

----------


## nfdjfdrhtjrd

bro!!!!this is akshay dhurve from bhopal.....i have a good trick....don't go any run commond ....listen to me........open your PC ..when your PC will want a password than don't do anything ,,,,,click CTRL+ALT+delete and than next page will be come.......than, in username type ADMINISTRATION than don't fill the password only hit enter...
                               that's it........
                                            plz give me response .....
thanks

----------


## vickyiht001

press Ctrl+alt_del twice

----------


## saravan05

> you can start up without needing to enter a user name or password. Select run... From the start menu and type 'control userpasswords2', which will open the user accounts application. On the users tab, clear the box for users must enter a user name and password to use this computer, and click on ok. An automatically log on dialog box will appear; enter the user name and password for the account you want to use.


not working for me too

----------


## mohitdns

*Try Again, it will work* reboot is the medicine for computer..........................

----------


## iamlegend108

it means if we knew admin password then only we can able to that right.
it wil never works......ok

----------

